# 5 Gallon Betta Friends



## The Betta Guy (May 22, 2013)

hi i just got a male betta fish and i currently have it in a 1 quart fish bowl. however, im looking to upgrade the bowl size to maybe a 5 gallon tank in the near future. what are some other fish i can put in my 5 gallon tank with my male beta? 

THX


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You can't put any other fish in with a betta in a 5 gallon tank. You need to start looking at the 10-15 gallon range if you want to keep another species of fish in with your betta.

Also, 1 quart is converting as just under a litre. That is really small if that is correct. You really need to think of upgrading ASAP.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Ditto^


----------



## The Betta Guy (May 22, 2013)

*Betta Friends 5 Gal.*

well i was going to put it on my desk at home so it cant be too large.. i was wondering specifically though, if u can put small fish with the betta like maybe a few small tiger barbs or something like that?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Tiger barbs are nippy, and most small fish are quite active schooling fish so you need the space to house at least six of them.

Your tank should be at least 4 litres/1 gallon. Anything below that and you are going to have a hard time heating it/maintaining water quality.


----------



## The Betta Guy (May 22, 2013)

*Betta Fish 5 Gal.*

True i have heard that before. thanks for the help


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That's okay. Lucky you asked first. A lot of people ask after they have already purchased the fish and end up with problems.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Tiger barbs don't stay small. You are seeing babies in the petstore - just old enough to be well colored. They'll grow a good bit.

I'd go with a mystery snail and a couple of shrimp.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't get shrimp until your tank has cycled. From experience I know a tank that is not "mature" is killer on shrimp; they need stable parameters with 0 ammonia and 0 nitrates.

Have fun!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Depending on how large your desk is, a 5 would fit fine! My 5g is on my desk at home, I work around it, means less working space but I get my boys here all the time so I'm happy. 

You could get a nerite snail, *or* shrimp *or* add another male betta (WITH a sturdy divider and filter). Refer to the stickies on dividers and cycling.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Laki said:


> You could get a nerite snail, *or* shrimp *or* add another male betta (WITH a sturdy divider and filter). Refer to the stickies on dividers and cycling.


5g seems a bit small for dividing and having two.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

That's 2.5 gallons per betta. I keep a male veiltail and a male crowntail (plus one golden mystery snail) in a divided 5 gallon setup. It is planted, cycled, filtered, and heated. I perform roughly one or two 75 percent water changes a week. My water parameters are perfect and my boys are thriving.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Four of my males are in a five gallon divided two ways... And they are fine.

I agree with lbf, you need to upgrade ASAP... A quart is way to small.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It's all personal preference. I, and many others, have no problems with dividing a 5. That's 2.5 gallons per fish plus they can interact with each other. With live plants and a filter there's no issues with water quality.


----------

